# Whats the widest tire you can fit on an 06 gto?



## EvilGoat (Jan 2, 2008)

Whats the widest tire you can fit on an 06 gto? I'm gonna be buying some wheels in the future and want to know how big I can go without eating the fenders. thanks in advance


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Assuming you're wanting the widest tire for the rear, the width of the tire is limited to the offset of the wheel. You can safely run a 275/30 on a 19" wheel (9" or 9.5" rim) with a offset of 52mm to 56mm without the need to trim the fender.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

*Well.... it all depends...*

How wide depends on a few factors.

First, what wheels are you using?

What suspension components do you have? Are you planning on?

Here's why they matter. The stock rim, for drag purposes, can fit a tire as wide as 295. It will obviously rub, even with a drag bags and other suspension mods. I know a guy that has these, but it handles really bad. Car has a slight shimmy, unsettled feeling as you can detect the flex of the sidewall.

I have 275/40/17, with stock rims, in the rear, but had to roll the fenders ($250 w/touch up for the paint chipping), also ended up having to tub the inner fender/trunk lining as my car sags. I suffer from bad springs, so it rubbed a little under acceleration and right turns, lefts were fine. I figured it's because of America's love for NASCAR...lol. 

In the front, unless you have other struts that allow for more clearance, or roll the fender, 245 is really as wide as you can safely go. Even then you have rub. I have to check after every session during track days, to ensure I'm not making contact, and have had to allign (eyeball) at the track on several occassions.


----------



## EvilGoat (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't really plan on racing it, I just wanted some ccw 505A wheels and did'nt know if I could go with a 9 or 10. thanks


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

EvilGoat said:


> I don't really plan on racing it, I just wanted some ccw 505A wheels and did'nt know if I could go with a 9 or 10. thanks


Yes you can get the CCW 505As in a 10" wide rim. There are guys running that width rim with a 275/30 but I'm not sure if they had to trim their fenders or not. Speak with someone at CCW and I'm sure they will have all the answers for you.


----------



## SGTZ06 (Jan 29, 2008)

EvilGoat said:


> I don't really plan on racing it, I just wanted some ccw 505A wheels and did'nt know if I could go with a 9 or 10. thanks


CCW are very nice rims. I can almost gaurentee you that you will have to roll the fenders with 275. There are some CCW replicas that are much cheaper. Check out RUFF racing rims, unless you don't mind about the price go with the ccw's.


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

With the CCW 10" rims most are having to take a hammer to the inner feinders so they don't rub on the inside. Also with a 275 you'll need to have your fenders cut or rolled, I just cut mine.


----------

